# Help with Today's MC! and 180



## BIP (Apr 6, 2011)

We have been separated for two weeks. Today is our first MC since my H moved out. I see him nearly every day. It's obvious that he has been on a bender, drinking out of control, partying all night. He comes to get the kids, late, looking like Sh**. Yesterday he was a no-show when he was supposed to pick us up for church. Last night he came over for family dinner, and I asked him when the last time he slept was, and that he looked like sh**. He got defensive, said he was fine, and then proceeded to take a nap on the couch until dinner was ready.
After dinner, I had an opportunity to quickly bring up finances (this is an area that we have NEVER been good at). I calmly pointed out that his spending is well beyond reasonable or what we've agreed upon. He's has also taken LARGE amounts of cash recently. He said I was just "busting his balls," and left angry. 
How much can I talk about in MC today without sounding controlling??


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Start your ow nbank account soon w/ money to cover your expenses/the kids. Do you have a job? Start saving your $.

Talk as much as you want in MC. Bring to light your concerns. Let him know how you feel. Listen to what he says and validate what he says.


----------



## BIP (Apr 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Bring to light your concerns. Let him know how you feel. Listen to what he says and validate what he says.


Thank you. Listen. Got it.


----------

